# freebsd-update did not update correctly



## meadow (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello,

I have two machines, running FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE, with almost identical setup. I set them up with 8.1 or 8.2 initially. Possibly one with 8.1 and one with 8.2, I can't remember anymore. For simplicity, I call them machine one and machine two. On machine two, I encountered various unexpected things. The gcc version is 4.2.1, where it should be 4.2.2. posix_fallocate(), which was added in 8.3, is not available. Manpages are outdated and so on.

`freebsd-update ids` on machine one is normal (little changes).
`freebsd-update ids` on machine two says that almost any file has changed.

On machine two `freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.3-RELEASE` gives:

```
freebsd-update: Cannot upgrade from 8.3-RELEASE to itself
```

I am sure, that I updated and upgraded these machines only with freebsd-update(8). freebsd-update.conf(5) is untouched on both machines, expect the mail address. It does contain 
	
	



```
Components world kernel
```

`uname -r` gives: 
	
	



```
8.3-RELEASE-p11
```
 on both machines. Obviously the base system on machine two has not been updated correctly. Any ideas how this could have happened? What's best to do? I'm running these machines for approximately two years now. I don't know for how long machine two has these issues. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnblue (Oct 2, 2013)

meadow said:
			
		

> Possibly one with 8.1 and one with 8.2, I can't remember anymore.


If these machines are Internet facing, they could have been compromised which could be stirring the pot with freebsd-update(8). So what is keeping you at 8.3? If you cannot move up, what prevents you from getting stuff backed up and doing a fresh install?

freebsd-update(8) is one of those things that it either works or it does not. If it goes off the rails, _usually_ it is because of something wonky with the install...


----------



## meadow (Oct 2, 2013)

johnblue said:
			
		

> If these machines are Internet facing, they could have been compromised which could be stirring the pot with freebsd-update(8).


That's what I suspect.



			
				johnblue said:
			
		

> Ummmm, so what is keeping you at 8.3?  If you cannot move up .. what prevents you from getting stuff backed up and doing a fresh install?


Just time planning. Once I reinstall, I have to migrate a lot. Anyway, that's feasible but unpleasant.



			
				johnblue said:
			
		

> freebsd-update(8) is one of those things that it either works or it does not.  If goes off the rails, *usually* it is because of something wonky with the install ..


I have never had any issues with it, on quite a lot of machines. I mostly ask out of couriosity.


----------



## johnblue (Oct 3, 2013)

johnblue said:
			
		

> freebsd-update(8) is one of those things that it either works or it does not. If it goes off the rails, *usually* it is because of something wonky with the install ...


@DD: I also restored the ellipsis because they suggest faltering or fragmented speech accompanied by uncertainty.  Sure, sure it is considered by some to be annoying and cheap, but it is grammatically correct.



I really do appreciate all the other edits but I also want my posts to reflect how a verbal, in person conversation with me would sound.


----------

